# P55A UD7 anyone buying it?



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks to Cold Storm I got a sweet link over MSN.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128434

I'm really thinking of pulling the trigger, and replacing my UD6 with this, and just give it to her. I planned on selling her Asus to help offset the cost, so essentially getting the GB for around $190 shipped after I sell it.

Thoughts, comments, kicks in the grapes?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 14, 2010)

Chad, YHPM


----------



## bogmali (Feb 14, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Chad, YHPM



I sense some kind of a deal working in the background here


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2010)

can anyone help me decipher the GPU slot BS?

I really hope they dont mean only the top two slots are 16x and the bottom 2 are 8x?

Got the manual sorted...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2010)

Buy, Buy, Buy!!!


SO, I know if I should 


The Slots are strange.. Newegg even confused me the first time reading it on how it goes 16x16... But, then again. It's Newegg...


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 15, 2010)

well on my way to snag some mc dongles for dinner, and unless someone can tell me why not to get it, I think I'm buying it when I get home

Too late....ordered. I guess I will see Wednesday if this thing is worth it


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2010)

Wednesday, I'll have the popcorn set for 8pm!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 15, 2010)

Please update this thread with pics, details, and cake.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 15, 2010)

Will has images and any new achievements posted, just wish I had enough loot to have a loop together already. I guess this just lights the fire under my ass to get a block, tubing, and some barbs

Oh I almost forgot....CAKE!!!!!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet, can I have the North Bridge piece?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 15, 2010)

you can have it all, I found it on the webz, god knows how old it is by now Dont chip a tooth


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Will has images and any new achievements posted, just wish I had enough loot to have a loop together already. I guess this just lights the fire under my ass to get a block, tubing, and some barbs
> 
> Oh I almost forgot....CAKE!!!!!!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100215/cake.jpg



That it does man! That it does!

 Remember, lots of "black" barbs are out.. So, it's screaming your name!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Will has images and any new achievements posted, just wish I had enough loot to have a loop together already. I guess this just lights the fire under my ass to get a block, tubing, and some barbs
> 
> Oh I almost forgot....CAKE!!!!!!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100215/cake.jpg



Are you sure its a GB board you re after? it looks like an asus board rofl!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm going to be selling the Asus, I'm just glad its held together for me this long. Asus and I dont have a good track record, so it booting and OCing was a plus this time around, I just dont care for it like the GB's.

Couldnt find a blue PCB cake


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

well my UPS guy is the man of the hour......sorry for the crappy pics, I was sort of excited, and wanted to get em out of the way











More to come maybe, busy day with this and the other things I need to do today.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

DAMN WORK FILTER! YOu  gotta MSM Me it or it never came! 


Glad it's there man!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

already pulled the waterblock for the Silent pipe cooler, lets just say the mating surface is slightly less than horrible looks like it was cast, and never cleaned up or leveled. Only downfall so far that I see, gonna take a bit more TIM


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> already pulled the waterblock for the Silent pipe cooler, lets just say the mating surface is slightly less than horrible looks like it was cast, and never cleaned up or leveled. Only downfall so far that I see, gonna take a bit more TIM



Its a sacrilege ripping such a nice and new board apart so quick!  Its nice looking btw! I WANT ONE!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

well I dont have water yet, and its interchangable from air to water, just the top half comes off

@ CS you're not online?!?!?!


----------



## Goodman (Feb 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Will has images and any new achievements posted, just wish I had enough loot to have a loop together already. I guess this just lights the fire under my ass to get a block, tubing, and some barbs
> 
> Oh I almost forgot....CAKE!!!!!!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100215/cake.jpg



Now! that is a cool cake , i love it!

Nice motherboard , i like Gigabyte boards they did really good job on ultra durable series


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> well I dont have water yet, and its interchangable from air to water, just the top half comes off
> 
> @ CS you're not online?!?!?!




Yeah, Someone has to work! 

Told ya I'd be home around 7-8pm.. lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

Then you can see them on here

one more....


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Then you can see them on here
> 
> one more....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100218/IMG_0227.jpg






And you can read this! http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1770162#post1770162


I can't see anything via work filter with CDN...  All good, I'll try and hop on the phone while no one is looking.


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2010)

There is a problem with the thread title. It should read P55A UD7 anyone buying it for erocker?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

lmao....um no, but you can come over and stare at mine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

looks nice. Are you going to try out the add on air cooler?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

yes for now I will be running it on air. After I finishe deciding on a block and possibly a res vs. a T-line, and I will be ready to go. The barbs on the GB are 3/8" so Im gonna stick with that and stretch it over my 1/2" barbs. Hopefully it will turn out OK

Also I think I'm going to have to mod my Noctua to allow for the Trident to sit in there.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2010)

If I wasn't putting my pennies away for the x58A-UD7, I'd snag one of these...trying so hard to be responsible.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

ya I tried pulling that card on myself, as you can see, it didnt go so well


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2010)

Are those 3/8" barbs on the block? Damn, I think they are. Don't most of us run 1/2 tubing now? I hate using reducers.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

yes they are, I already had some tubing on em to be sure....tbh Im not really bothered going with 3/8" but we shall see.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yes they are, I already had some tubing on em to be sure....tbh Im not really bothered going with 3/8" but we shall see.



Line it with a 4way Bitspower G1/4th barb. that way you can run 3/8th to the N/b and Then the 1/2 the rest of the system..


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yes they are, I already had some tubing on em to be sure....tbh Im not really bothered going with 3/8" but we shall see.



Does it come with reducers?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

nope just the 3/8" barbs.....oh and I do have to cut into my D-14 to make it all fit cozy-like


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> nope just the 3/8" barbs.....oh and I do have to cut into my D-14 to make it all fit cozy-like





Damn it man... Cut the tridents! They'll still clock like god sends!!

I'll link ya to stuff when I get home. So you know what I ^^^^ was talking about.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

sorry bro already hacked out some room in the Noc.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

Woot, no work filter... and I can see the sexynes!!


 you are!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok so she is on air, and functional in windows now, but it came with some trials and tribulations....

First of all, as I mentioned, the Noctua was the first victim....needed just a bit of clearence, damn I love my Dremmel! The cooler sit a bit lower than in this image, but there is 1 fins worth of space now






Getting her all together, figured I'd get a quick shot. Did this all with the chassis sitting upright, gotta love these 800D's





Found another issue along the way, but nothing a little sqeezing didnt fix, at least it will work untill I get all my watery goods.





All set up and ready for tonights torture....


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

it had to be cut... 

But, it does look good in there man! Oh, does it.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 18, 2010)

Damn that looks good.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

Im thinking white tube with the rad up top and the pump in the bays it should look tip top, now to play in the bios


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Im thinking white tube with the rad up top and the pump in the bays it should look tip top, now to play in the bios



So, is the bios just like the other Giga p55's? . I gotta say that I like the Giga bios for the x58 and p55 boards almost as much as I like the DFI Genie bios. The bonus is Gigabyte just wastes DFI right now in reliability and stability.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 19, 2010)

Aside from PCIe lane control and a few more LAN and ECO friendly options its pretty similar.

Just let loose with it on the F3 bios, havent even looked yet if there is a new one. Running a bit stronger on the same volts. Also had 219BLCK into windows so far, couldnt do that on my UD6.
Got 2472mhz ram stable at CAS9, but I still havent sorted that 2500mhz barrier for 24/7 use.

Once i go water, I wont mind as much, but I dont care for how close the Silent Pipe is to everything, although it does seem to work. So far it requires less volts to do what the UD6 did, and its allowing me to push a bit more. Gimme a day or two to make sure its right and I will post some screens


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 19, 2010)

that board is beautiful and my god is that pc clean, nice lapjob btw


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 19, 2010)

what's that heatsink that is separate for?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 19, 2010)

The one between the cards and the CPU cooler is to cool the NF200 chip. At least looking at the scematic, thats what is under it


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a bit of an update....

Really seems to like playing with these Tridents...still tinkering, but proud to say they run 2500Mhz stable.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 19, 2010)

Too fast.  Nice job


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Just a bit of an update....
> 
> Really seems to like playing with these Tridents...still tinkering, but proud to say they run 2500Mhz stable.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100219/UD7-2500mhz.jpg



beautiful


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, still testing what the UD7 as well as what my nerves will allow me to push.

Running prime well, so I may try to keep pushing the BLCK, but I know this ram has to stop clocking soon.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Thanks guys, still testing what the UD7 as well as what my nerves will allow me to push.
> 
> Running prime well, so I may try to keep pushing the BLCK, but I know this ram has to stop clocking soon.



haha nerves i shoulda thought of that before i blew up the board and mushkins going for 2000...oops


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, so you didn't brick it last night!!! 


 Hey, so, if you were to sell those tridents back to me... 


Great job Sneeky, Glad to see your in a sweetA$$ rig! And away from that X48 bull!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2010)

Was just some odd hangup going into bios....just sat there at post coode 75 and I guess I didnt wait long enough. After pulling the ram and the power and the battery it reposted.

Umm I see you got a sweet set of ram. we could work out a trade

Thanks CS w/o your sweeta$$ deal I wouldnt be running 2500Mhz!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Was just some odd hangup going into bios....just sat there at post coode 75 and I guess I didnt wait long enough. After pulling the ram and the power and the battery it reposted.
> 
> Umm I see you got a sweet set of ram. we could work out a trade
> 
> Thanks CS w/o your sweeta$$ deal I wouldnt be running 2500Mhz!



I was wondering if you got it fixed, then saw you posting at midnight... I knew if something was wrong... Might not be so Nicely typed.. 


Lol.. I wasn't looking for a trade.. I got a i5 chip that needs a home with a board.. 

Besides, you said you wouldn't cut into that cooler anymore. 


As for the deal... You've done enough for me in the past via deals... Why not return the favor. While I can.

Now, I want to see you crank that baby up more... And, if you don't... At lease get water on that NB!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2010)

I think this should be the Official Gigabyte P55 Ud7 thread.. since it looks like someone else just got the tracking for his.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2010)

If we can get 3 guys to post up...hints to dark2099 ( GET IT! )  I dont mind swapping out the title


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2010)

So, just one more... sounds like he needs to be egged even more...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2010)

*Oh Mr Post Man.*

Looks what was on my desk when I got home tonight


















Sexyness I must say! Now, gotta go to bed and wake up early so I can fix it all up!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats what Im talking about. Hope yours plays as well as mine does.

I'll be working tomorrow, but Ill keep an eye out for any updates.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Thats what Im talking about. Hope yours plays as well as mine does.
> 
> I'll be working tomorrow, but Ill keep an eye out for any updates.



Yeah, we will see how it does. Looks sweet every way you look at it.

Can't wait to take everything part to do it.. wait.. everything ... lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2010)

A thing of beauty


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice to see it alive and kicking. Now lets hope the drivers sort out the second card at 8X


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Nice to see it alive and kicking. Now lets hope the drivers sort out the second card at 8X



You and me both Man...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 25, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I think this should be the Official Gigabyte P55 Ud7 thread.. since it looks like someone else just got the tracking for his.



Hold on there buckaroo.  Let's not forget the awesomeness that is the entire Giga p55 lineup. My p55A-UD6 does not want to be left out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Hold on there buckaroo.  Let's not forgoet the awesomeness that is the entire Giga p55 lineup. My p55A-UD6 does not want to be left out.



oh, I bet the gigabyte p55 series is sweet... so far.. i'm battling why nvidia has bios settings ati doesn't.. lol


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 26, 2010)

You guys are making my ud3r feel awfully small...


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> You guys are making my ud3r feel awfully small...



and my ud4p tooooo , i have to say Gig is one of my favorite boards, I have a 
775 UD3P
1366 UD3R
1156 UD4P

and i just love the bios, that UD7 make my mouth water, man that is wak 

reminds me of the first gig x58 board, the extreme, oh what a sweetie, keep those posts coming....


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2010)

SO if I change it out are you all willing to make contributions? (Gigabyte P55 thread?)

I can edit the OP and whatnot with links to scores and all that stuff. LMK, hell I may just give it a clean start in another thread.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 26, 2010)

i might get this mobo if i can get my old rig to sell


----------

